# So you own "girly" guitars ?



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I was listening to a Montreal's program yesterday. 
Each week, four persons visits each other's house and they vote so the winner get 1000$.
Yesterday, four women (there are often one or two guys...) used the attribute "girly"...
So I wondered : 
What would make a guitar to look "girly" ? 
Do you own a "girly" guitar ? ;-)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't know but I'm digging the Nita Strauss signature model from Ibanez


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

I tend to consider Paisley's as girly.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Anything pink is "girly" to me, also the fender paislies, blue and pink version. Does the one below count?










Do


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Pink guitars are definitely girly guitars in my book.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think bright coloured guitars are awesome. Even the Emily the Strange epiphone SG doesn't look "girly". Think of the 80's - neon pink guitars weren't girly, in fact it seemed to have the opposite effect.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

I ve got this one:
gibson goddess picture - Google Search:

Is it girly ? Ya, probably. Oh well.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> Anything pink is "girly" to me, also the fender paislies, blue and pink version. Does the one below count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remind me not to touch your patch cables.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Anything by Daisy Rock would qualify. 

I don't consider Paisley Tele's girly at all.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Taylor GS Mini. Lots of men play this small "girly" acoustic


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

None of my guitars have breasts, so, no. They are all non binary.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I should mention I don't actually own that guitar. You find the weirdest stuff on google search without trying sometimes


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m hooked on Daisy rock guitars and basses. People dump them and they’re well made schetcher guitars. The bass in particular (full scale) is a killer instrument. I got mine for $160. 

Below is my model. Mine’s silver.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guitars are like Jeeps - some guys drive them, some girls have "silly boys, jeeps are for girls" stickers when really the Jeep is for anybody willing to buy one.

Since the creation of this thread I've been trying to think of what would make a guitar girly, but moreso why that would be a negative connotation.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I tend to consider Paisley's as girly.


Awww, I'll have to sell my amp now!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Add a little bling.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don’t think that the guys I know would really like this guitar. Who knows?










This guitar has 3 things going for it.

-bling Swarovski crystals
-Gibson
-Les Paul

I personally would of blinged my guitar out in bad ass black crystals using the silver to outline the shape of the guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gold sparkle over silver sparkle IMO.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> I don’t think that the guys I know would really like this guitar. Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only adds what? 3 more lbs? What's three pounds on a guitar that already weighs 12.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

Those crystals look pretty sharp.
They would do quite a number on your forearm.
Unless if that's your thing. lol.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lola said:


> I don’t think that the guys I know would really like this guitar. Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn' that Ace Freileig guitar???HNG^%$


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

not something I think about honestly, b/c IMO other than the Daisy rocks, and a few other obvious ones, I don't think many guitar manufacturers target girls.

my daughter considered getting this one for awhile.








but girl-ishness wasn't as big a selling point as tone so she picked this instead:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LXSHEERAN3--martin-ed-sheeran-signature-edition-natural


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A potential customer once described nylon string guitars as being for girls. No idea where the idea came from or if they just made an assumption. I wasted no time in correcting them. 

I've seen too many guitars designed for the young female market, usually pink or purple plywood with butterfly stickers or whatever, and usually crappy sounding with lousy action (I've set up several...it can be done). They always arrive in the hands of a proud new student and because I don't make a habit of spoiling anyone's dreams, I let them figure out they've got a POS. It usually happens pretty fast. 

Fwiw, the Taylor Swift Taylor is an okay guitar, certainly playable, and half decent sounding for what it is.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Fwiw, the Taylor Swift Taylor is an okay guitar, certainly playable, and half decent sounding for what it is.


we thought so too, and I liked the built in tuner on the higher level model, for a beginner.
but the martin sounded better of the 2, and I think if it comes to it, will have better resale.
its a really fun guitar actually.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> we thought so too, and I liked the built in tuner on the higher level model, for a beginner.
> but the martin sounded better of the 2, and I think if it comes to it, will have better resale.
> its a really fun guitar actually.


Keep the little Martin for yourself if your daughter decides not to stick with it. Little guitars are fun.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Awww, I'll have to sell my amp now!
> 
> View attachment 217174


Unless you've done the mod to get verb/vibe on both channels, aren't you running the two channels out of phase with that jumper? That's what happens with stock DR's.




Mooh said:


> A potential customer once described nylon string guitars as being for girls. No idea where the idea came from or if they just made an assumption. I wasted no time in correcting them.


Maybe he was aware of Leona Boyd and not Andres Segovia. I started on a classical guitar as that's what my (female) instructor recommended at the time.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Unless you've done the mod to get verb/vibe on both channels, aren't you running the two channels out of phase with that jumper? That's what happens with stock DR's.
> 
> Maybe he was aware of Leona Boyd and not Andres Segovia. I started on a classical guitar as that's what my (female) instructor recommended at the time.


No mod performed. Doesn't sound like it's running out of phase. No difference in sound without the jumper other than no reverb.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> No mod performed. Doesn't sound like it's running out of phase. No difference in sound without the jumper other than no reverb.


That's unusual. Because of the extra tube stage (or three) on the Vibrato side, the two channels have traditionally been OOP. My DRRI sounds hollow and thin unless I use my Radial ABY with the phase reversed to combine channels.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> That's unusual. Because of the extra tube stage (or three) on the Vibrato side, the two channels have traditionally been OOP. My DRRI sounds hollow and thin unless I use my Radial ABY with the phase reversed to combine channels.


I'm going to test this some more in a couple of weeks just in case I wasn't paying enough attention. Thanks for the heads-up. I do know it's louder when only one channel is active.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Any guitar with a skinny small neck for those little girly hands, strung up with 9 gauge or less for those soft delicate finger pads that can't take much, thats a girly guitar. Add to that maybe a guitar weighing less than 7 pounds cause you know girlies can't lift more than a "mic stand" worth of weight.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Any guitar with a skinny small neck for those little girly hands, strung up with 9 gauge or less for those soft delicate finger pads that can't take much, thats a girly guitar. Add to that maybe a guitar weighing less than 7 pounds cause you know girlies can't lift more than a "mic stand" worth of weight.


Aww, not again. Not only do I have to now sell my amp, I have to sell this. It weighs exactly 7 lbs.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

You're good. I said "less than 7 pounds". I had to make sure I was excluded as my lightest guitar is 7.4 pounds


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Awww, I'll have to sell my amp now!
> 
> View attachment 217174


That's awesome! I've got the matching strat. People always say it's girly. Couldn't care less! Haha


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

VanillaTrice said:


> That's awesome! I've got the matching strat. People always say it's girly. Couldn't care less! Haha


You're living in a time where a girl can be a man or a man can be a girl or you don't even have to pick one. So relax and play yer guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Real men only play 70s guitars. Through multiple 'big iron/big glass' full stacks. Loudly. Very loudly.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I went through all the pics of my gear and happy to say, nothing girly... nothing under 7lbs ! All 70s instrument through the most massive iron the 70s could possibly produce !!! 

HNG^%$


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I went through all the pics of my gear and happy to say, nothing girly... nothing under 7lbs ! All 70s instrument through the most massive iron the 70s could possibly produce !!!
> 
> HNG^%$


Darn, I wish I was as manly as you


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

@Budda is right ! I had no negative intention... but I knew I could be starting (another!) weird topic here... :-(


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

<Austrian Accent On> My weak puny little girly man hand demands girly guitars<Austrian Accent Off>


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

VanillaTrice said:


> That's awesome! I've got the matching strat. People always say it's girly. Couldn't care less! Haha


I almost bought a blue floral Tele a few months ago


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

This old 1985 Proline 1660. Pic is very dark and weird. It's a Pepto Bismal kind of pink. I love this guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In the late 1800's, before the advent of records, people still had "million sellers". What counted as one, however, was something that would sell a million copies of sheet music. If I'm not mistaken, the very first million seller was "After the Ball", by Charles Harris. As historian and erstwhile pop star Ian Whitcomb told it, playing the piano was considered a "womanly art" at the time, and no parlour was complete without one. But with female hands generally smaller than male ones, songwriters aimed for chord progressions and inversions that were better-suited to the thumb-to-pinky span of the feminine hand. After all, if it was hard to play, why buy the sheet music?





One of the things that Daisy Rock recognized was that conventional neck scale and carve, and bodyweight, often favoured bigger hands and broader shoulders. Not that a woman _couldn't_ sling a Strat or a 335, but why not make things easier and bring all the comfort features to one place? 

I have a 1964 Epi Coronet. At the time, it was described as a "student model", and I have to say the neck is carved for 12 year-old hands. You have to go up to the 5th or 7th fret to have a fingerboard width similar to what most guitars are like at the nut. Body shape and the extent to which it accommodates women's, um, "extra features" can be easily adapted to by how one wears a strap, but the neck carve and scale is kind of hard to avoid. I suspect that may be why women , at least in my experience, are disproportionately more likely to play Fender Mustangs, Duosonics and Music Masters, all of which have shorter scales than Teles and Strats. The cosmetic aspects (colour, etc.) are secondary. Boys, on the other hand are more fascinated by technical features. So, while they certainly play lots of other things, when you see someone touting the wonderfulness of a 3 or 4 pickup guitar with a half-dozen slide or toggle switches, and fistful of knobs, it is likely to be a man. In other words, if it presents itself as a piece of "technology" (e.g., B.C.Rich, Fender Jaguar, or Goya Rangemaster), it is less likely to attract female players.

At this recent NAMM I was introduced to this magazine. At one level, I'm glad there is a market for it. At another level, it's a damn shame that guitar has to be segregated by sex.
Home - Guitar Girl Magazine


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> That's unusual. Because of the extra tube stage (or three) on the Vibrato side, the two channels have traditionally been OOP. My DRRI sounds hollow and thin unless I use my Radial ABY with the phase reversed to combine channels.


I did the mod to add verb/vibe to both channels. Can I assume that also runs almost the whole tube compliment? (excpet maybe V2 is left out from the Normal channel?).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> You're living in a time where a girl can be a man or a man can be a girl or you don't even have to pick one. So relax and play yer guitar.


The word, according to "guitarperson2"


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Girly? Maybe but I don’t care cause it frickin rocks!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnny Spune said:


> Girly? Maybe but I don’t care cause it frickin rocks!
> View attachment 233510


Love the design of those guitars! I would paint it, though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

real men aren’t afraid to play girly guitars


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Haha. Yes. Well for what’s its worth it’s the only pink guitar I own. Afraid I’d cut the value in half if I painted it though. Vai was all about those crazy neon colours in those days. 
I sure like the neck compared to the new Jems though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

Budda said:


> I think bright coloured guitars are awesome. Even the Emily the Strange epiphone SG doesn't look "girly". Think of the 80's - neon pink guitars weren't girly, in fact it seemed to have the opposite effect.


In the '80's many of the guys were trying to look like girls. And succeeded.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnny Spune said:


> Haha. Yes. Well for what’s its worth it’s the only pink guitar I own. Afraid I’d cut the value in half if I painted it though. Vai was all about those crazy neon colours in those days.
> I sure like the neck compared to the new Jems though.


Is that one of the wider ones, some of the older Jems had? Those were the ones I were admiring the most, for obvious reasons if you read my signature.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Not a wider neck but thicker. More comfortable for my fat digits. 

And yes the 80’s - poofy hair, make up, tight clothes, scarves, bright coloured guitars, feminine names -and a lot of great rock n roll with some extremely talented guitarists.


----------

